# headlight and voice warning system



## pororke (Mar 28, 2009)

got two things for anyone who can help 

first my passenger headlight has no lowbeam replaced just to see if it was the lamp but still only works with brights figuring theres probly a bad wire so before i started looking was tryin to see if anyone knew of a spot where the wire is more likely to go bad or if it could be anything else.

second just finished installing an aftermarket stereo and was wondering if theres any way to wire in the voice warning system since i bypassed the stock amplifier so that i know when i go somewhere when i leave my lights on, havin trounle remembering to shut then off since my last two cars headlights turned off automatically and the dead battery all the time really sucks.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

headlight switch. clean or replace.

yes. ZBUM's New Nissan Z31 300ZX Homepage


----------

